# interesting article on internet behavior



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

found this fascinating.
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...rolls-are-narcissists-psychopaths-and-sadists


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm very interesting.I can think of a few:mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

These trolls are some truly difficult people. 
It is your suffering that brings them pleasure,* so the best thing you can do is ignore them *

I'm glad that they did this study to figure this out_(O)_


----------

